# August Meeting



## MatPat

Would anyone like to host the August meeting? I am more than willing to hold it at my place again but it seems the majority of you have a long drive to get to my place. If you folks don't mind driving, I don't mind hosting again, it saves me from having to drive 

I am assuming the meeting will be held on the last Saturday of August (Aug 27th)

Are there any topics anyone would like to discuss?


----------



## Simpte 27

Did you ever do the Aquabid demo? (Just curious).


----------



## MatPat

I did do the Aquabid demo at 12:30. If there is enough interest, I can do one again at the August meeting. If not, I can give you one the next time you make it over


----------



## EcleckticGirl

The 27th is the same weekend as the CAFE workshop LINK here The schedule lists a Mark Denaro to talk about aquarium plants so if people go to that maybe we could get to capitalize on their experiences. I am hoping to go, but I'm not sure how it will all play out just yet.


----------



## MatPat

Looks like you got signed on OK...Welcome to APC!

I don't plan on attending the CAFE workshop. My sister lives in Worthington and I don't care much for the 90 minute drive  

If there are others that want to go to the CAFE workshop on the 27th, we can always move our meeting as the date is not set in stone. We don't even have a definate location for the meeting yet, but it will probably be at my place again, unless someone else volunteers 

I actually got my Boraras brigittae and B. maculatus from Mark earlier this year. I wouldn't mind attending the CAFE Workshop if it wasn't for the drive and the $15 fee just to meet him and maybe get some more little fish.


----------



## Troy McClure

Hey everybody, I'm the new guy. My name is Erik and I live on the west side of Cincinnati. Matt contacted me about SWOAPE, so...here I am! I've been doing the aquatic plants thing for over a year now and between my two high tech plants I've got quite a bit of experience. Hopefully I can make it to a few meetings, but unfortunately I work on Saturday afternoons. Sundays are fine though.


----------



## MatPat

I'd just like to welcome 2 new members to the club...Troy McClure (Eric Bockelman) and EcleckticGirl (Dineen Ford). If I got your real names wrong please let me know so that I can correct them  Good to have you around.


----------



## Troy McClure

Erik Bockelman...but everybody seems to think my real name is Troy McClure. How great would that be?


----------



## Troy McClure

Matt, if you take 75 South to 275 West, you should be able to easily find the Winton Road exit. Turn left off of the exit so you're heading south. http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.258127,-84.517136&spn=0.003693,0.007247&t=h&hl=en I hope that helps.

I still don't think I'll be able to make it to Saturday meetings unless they are located on the east side of Cincinnati (1pm usual starting time.) There's no way I can drop my Saturday shift at work. Shazbot.

I probably won't go to the GCAS meeting this month, but there's no way I'm missing September's meeting with Tom Barr. Having the SWOAPE meeting earlier that day would be a great idea. Since I haven't been to any meetings or met any of you, that would certainly be a good ice breaker for me and maybe we can sort out what questions to ask Tom. I'm not familiar with the Greenhills area (just north of the GCAS meeting,) so I can't think of any good restaurants/meetings places. The only thing that comes to mind is the Perkins on Springfield Pike, which is the exit before the Winton Rd exit if you're heading 275 West. Sunday afternoon/evening at a Perkins might be busy, but if we call ahead in advance, I do recall them having a side room off to the right of the main entrance.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I know that I have a canoeing trip scheduled for the last weekend of August, so my attendance will depend on the weather that day. The Rasbora can wait one more month, right Matt?

For the September meeting, I can start looking around for a good meeting place. I work right off of the I-275 exit that most Northerners would take to get to the GCAS meeting place, so I can either find a restaurant close to keep things simple or we can meet at my house in Sharonville. I live about 20 minutes away from Winton Woods. We have plenty of time to throw around ideas for a meeting place.

I'm interested in taking a look at the Barr Report website at the next meeting I can attend.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Matt, if you take 75 South to 275 West, you should be able to easily find the Winton Road exit. Turn left off of the exit so you're heading south. http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.258127,-84.517136&spn=0.003693,0.007247&t=h&hl=en I hope that helps.


I made it to the Winton Wood area just fine but I ended up turning into the Golf Course area and driving all the way through the park! I made it to the gate on the east side of the park, with the water. The gate attendant had no idea of any fish club meeting so I was totally lost. I gave up looking at 8:30 in the evening and headed home. If I would've taken my directions with me I think I could've found it. Might've had a few too many beers the night before to help complicate matters 



Troy McClure said:


> I'm not familiar with the Greenhills area (just north of the GCAS meeting,) so I can't think of any good restaurants/meetings places. The only thing that comes to mind is the Perkins on Springfield Pike, which is the exit before the Winton Rd exit if you're heading 275 West. Sunday afternoon/evening at a Perkins might be busy, but if we call ahead in advance, I do recall them having a side room off to the right of the main entrance.


You're more familiar with the area than I am  I think Jack Wagner may have mentioned Perkins or Denny's or something similar in the past. Even an LFS in the area could be a good spot to meet. Anywhere is a possibility for me as long as we can get a little notice to the establishment.

Like Rob (Rwoehr) says, we still have plenty of time, I just wanted to spark some thoughts on this idea so maybe we could discuss it at the upcoming meeting. And yes, the lone Rasbora can wait another month


----------



## Troy McClure

My cousin (read: "cousin's husband") owns Monfort Aquarium and Pets on Colrain Ave. That's kinda far from 275 though... AquariumAdventure near Fields Ertel would be really nice since that's such a huge place, but that's even further from the GCAS meeting place.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> My cousin (read: "cousin's husband") owns Monfort Aquarium and Pets on Colrain Ave. That's kinda far from 275 though... AquariumAdventure near Fields Ertel would be really nice since that's such a huge place, but that's even further from the GCAS meeting place.


Any chance they would want to set up a high tech planted tank in the store???? That could make a nice "how-to" meeting topic for a future meeting even if it is a bit of a drive from the GCAS meeting site  Nothing brings in plant business like a nicely planted tank. They could be the first area LFS to actually have a planted tank instead of a tank with plants in it. I could donate some plants to the effort if they are willing! I don't have a lot of skills in Aquascaping but with 10 or so folks helping out, it could be quite the tank.

I know Exotics and Aquatics (I think that is the name) is very close to Jack's house and Jack is 5 minutes or so from the meeting site. I think Jack knows the owner pretty well also. Maybe for some future meetings we could arrange a trip there also...

You got the gears turning with your post


----------



## molurus73

Aquarium Adventure. Bah. They are extremely overpriced and full of themselves. I went out there when they first opened and for the first few months, but rarely go back. I have found that the only thing they are decent on is the malaysian driftwood. Most of the people you talk to are like any other petstore kid. They all have a different opinion and theirs is the only way to do it. Sorry, had to rant.

Matt, we can hook up and carpool if you want. You would drive right past my exit anyway on your way there. 

Jim


----------



## Troy McClure

I went to A&E a long time ago plant hunting...what a disappointment.

As for my cousin's shop, having a high light plant tank would be great, but I highly doubt they would do it even if I offered to set it up.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> I went to A&E a long time ago plant hunting...what a disappointment.


That has been my experience with every LFS I have been in around here. AA has some plants but nothing to write home about. I think I was ruined by Aquarium Center near Baltimore. They had more plant tanks than most of the fish stores around here have fish tanks! They even had Tonina belem when I visited there in early June!



Troy McClure said:


> As for my cousin's shop, having a high light plant tank would be great, but I highly doubt they would do it even if I offered to set it up.


It might be worth asking...I never thought a plant club in this area was going to materialize


----------



## Troy McClure

Neither did I. Maybe at the next family get together I'll run it by him. Planted tanks are quickly becoming more popular, but I don't think the market is at a point where they feel it would be profitable to have such a tank. Most of they plants they are have the low-medium light, hardy beginner plants.


----------



## MatPat

Troy McClure said:


> Planted tanks are quickly becoming more popular, but I don't think the market is at a point where they feel it would be profitable to have such a tank.


They may be right but a nicely set up tank does it's own advertising  I think a lot of stores are a bit intimidated with the plant side of the hobby because it is all new to them. That and the fact that most plant distributors send terrestrial plants to them (thinking along the lines of PetSmart) to put into their tanks.



Troy McClure said:


> Most of they plants they are have the low-medium light, hardy beginner plants.


What better way to advertise their plants than with a nice display tank? I have a 55g that is set up with Anubias, Java Ferns, B. japonica and C. helferi with a few simple fast growers (L. madagascarensis, H. difformis, H. micranthemoides) thrown in until the tank settles. Most of my friends and relatives (non plant people) think it is my nicest tank 

I'm not trying to push the idea with you but rather to give you a little ammo if your cousin starts to consider the idea.


----------



## molurus73

Whoops. I will be at the plant meeting on Sat but I completely forgot about Sun. I won't be able to make the GCAS meeting. It is my anniversary on Mon and we are going to the Motley Crue concert and hotel afterwards Sun night. That sucks cuz I wanted to see Ingo Seidel talk about cats. Oh well.


----------



## Jack W

Actually Monfort Aquarium on Colerain was the first place I saw a planted tank with pressurized CO2. Of course this was about 10 years ago. My point is that they may be willing to do it again with some outside help. Also, Jason at Aquatics does have a planted tank with Co2 in it, he just does not always have it running. He gave me a CO2 Atomizer from Japan last week that works pretty well in my 55. I think he would be OK with some outside help in his Planted tank, but I am not sure. He also has a back room that I could ask about using if you are interested.

Jack


----------



## MatPat

Jack W said:


> Actually Monfort Aquarium on Colerain was the first place I saw a planted tank with pressurized CO2. Of course this was about 10 years ago. My point is that they may be willing to do it again with some outside help. Also, Jason at Aquatics does have a planted tank with Co2 in it, he just does not always have it running. He gave me a CO2 Atomizer from Japan last week that works pretty well in my 55. I think he would be OK with some outside help in his Planted tank, but I am not sure. He also has a back room that I could ask about using if you are interested.
> 
> Jack


Glad to see you posting Jack!

I think it would be very cool if we could set up or help set up a tank at either store. Would we want to do this as one of our meetings? I don't know if it could be scheduled in time for our August meeting but September is definately possible. It might be interesting to set up a planted tank as a demo type thing for the store. It could bring in some business for the store and maybe get some more folks into planted tanks.

I could probably donate some Anubias and maybe some Java Ferns if they want low light stuff. I'm sure I could come up with a few more stems of stuff too  Along with that, I would be more than willing to visit once a month to lend some help in tending to the tank. Depending on the type of tank we set up, once a month may be all that is needed for maintenance!

I would definately be interested. If there is enough interest from the others, maybe you can talk with Jason about it.


----------



## MatPat

I guess we will hold the August meeting, same time, same place as usual  

For those that are new to the club, it will be at my place at 1:00pm on Saturday August 27th. Bring plants if you have extras. You can PM, or e-mail me for directions. 

We will need to discuss plans for the September meeting, the website, and possibly a banner so bring your ideas along! Almost forgot, we can discuss any ideas for setting up a tank at a LFS also. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again..


----------

